# We can dream, can't we?



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey guys!

I was just wondering...._If you had one day to spend with a composer..who would that be and what would you do on that day?._..I don't want to cause any trouble here..so please keep your opiniond respectful 
Musically,
4/4player


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Luchesi, of course.

But then, there's one day in History that I would love to visit, just for an evening: December 22nd, 1808, in a concert hall in Vienna called Theater an der Wien.


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Luchesi, of course.


Oh, but have you heard about the composer "Moxy"? Fascinating new evidence has come forward that Luchesi was actually a fake, and that Moxart is the composer we should be paying attention to!

If you haven't already, consider this thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/1697-controversy-over-true-musical.html


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

Leporello87 said:


> Oh, but have you heard about the composer "Moxy"? Fascinating new evidence has come forward that Luchesi was actually a fake, and that Moxart is the composer we should be paying attention to!
> 
> If you haven't already, consider this thread:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/1697-controversy-over-true-musical.html


Is it too much to ask that these silly topics be kept in their threads and not spread into other threads so the rest of us can avoid having our time wasted on such absurdity? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

Chopin!!
And all i would do is sit by the piano and listen to him improvise, and record every second of it of course. And id figure he would have some compisitional insperation figuring he was just trasported over a 100 years to the future!


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

1808 - December 22 - Ludwig van Beethoven conducts and performs in concert at the Theater an der Wien, Vienna, with the premiere of his Fifth Symphony, Sixth Symphony, and Fourth Piano Concerto (performed by Beethoven himself).


What a fabulous night. Then again, the premieres of these works were often botched at the time.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Morigan said:


> 1808 - December 22 - Ludwig van Beethoven conducts and performs in concert at the Theater an der Wien, Vienna, with the premiere of his Fifth Symphony, Sixth Symphony, and Fourth Piano Concerto (performed by Beethoven himself).


Don't forget the Fantasia in C minor, Op.80.



> Then again, the premieres of these works were often botched at the time.


If I wanted to listen to "perfect" renditions, I would play a CD or go to a concert, but this is different.


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

You know, I don't think I'd like to spend time with any composers. The composers I know all have rather strong personalities, and from what I've heard historic composers weren't all angels. I'd hate to meet Mozart only to find he's a jerk (which historical records suggest he may have been). I'd much rather spend my time with their music.


----------



## Luximus (Apr 16, 2007)

Tchaikovsky...for sure. His music was what led me into classical music, and the way he thinks, the complexity of his compositions... he's a very intellectual man, one of the most intruiguing composers imo. I would love to spend a day with him


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, it's Liszt for me (quite obviously!). 

If you're aware of the little anecdote: I'd choose the day young Brahms came to Liszt's residence in Weimar - the day Liszt played his Piano Sonata in B minor for him. I would take a chair next to Brahms, and give him a nudge every time he started to snore...  

Or even better, I'd come to his Budapest flat on an autumn afternoon of about 1880, as a young student. It would be marvellous to talk with old Liszt and see him rule over the piano.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> If you're aware of the little anecdote: I'd choose the day young Brahms came to Liszt's residence in Weimar - the day Liszt played his Piano Sonata in B minor for him. I would take a chair next to Brahms, and give him a nudge every time he started to snore...


Think of the repercussions!


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Why? What would happen?


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

I've always dreamt about travelling back in time and help Mozart, Schubert, Bizet, Mendelssohn or Tchaikovsky not die the way they did. Imagine how much more music they could have created!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> Why? What would happen?


I don't know. You're the Liszt freak, you should tell me.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Morigan said:


> I've always dreamt about travelling back in time and help Mozart, Schubert, Bizet, Mendelssohn or Tchaikovsky not die the way they did. Imagine how much more music they could have created!


You beat me to the punch, Msr. M! If we're going to allow for history alteration, why not help Schubert with (ummm, got to keep it PG-rated) shall we say "medical safety", or deliver antibiotics to Mahler. ____________I think that the spirit of the question wasn't intended to allow for changing events. If that's the case, I think it would be more "fun" to encounter a music giant who didn't have a (justifiably, to be sure) large ego, such as Beethoven or Wagner. I'd select *Anton Bruckner*. I'd like to find out how _he_ feels about "Haas vs. Novak" on the Symphony scores. Perhaps take in a performance of _Meistersinger_ (less likely to be misunderstood). Finally, perhaps he could be pursuaded to perform one of his virtuoso improvisations on pipe organ


----------



## Azathoth (Feb 28, 2007)

Hard to call. For example, I first thought, "Bach!" And then, "Beethoven!"

However, spending any time with Beethoven would just be depressing. Bach was short-tempered, got in to a fistfight with a bassoon player, and was a stubborn jackass about his music.

If this were performers, my first thought would be, "Gould!" But Gould was also a jerk, and kind of autistic so he'd be tough to communicate with.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Good thread.

June 1729, Halle. Trying to convince Handel to accept WF Bach's request (to meet his father in Leipzig).

or

April 13, 1742. First performance of Messiah in Dublin.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Azathoth said:


> Bach was short-tempered, got in to a fistfight with a bassoon player, and was a stubborn jackass about his music.


A Short-Tempered Cavalier.


----------



## Luximus (Apr 16, 2007)

If I could meet any performer, it would be David Oistrakh for sure. How I envy his students!!


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

opus67 said:


> A Short-Tempered Cavalier.


Oh man, that was just great. I almost snorted coffee out of my nose laughing


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

If I could meet any composer, it would probably be Beethoven, or perhaps Schubert.

I would love to have interviewed a "healthy" 55 year-old Ludwig and asked him what future projects he had in store:

Would he have tried to dive into composing another opera?

Any collaboration with a Wagner or Liszt perhaps on a symphonic poem or large-scale project such as Wagner's The Ring?

Perhaps try his hand at a cello concerto?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

That's quite an old thread, but nevertheless...

I would love to be present at the meeting of Wagner and Bruckner in September 1873 when Bruckner showed Wagner two of his symphonies and asked him to choose one he wanted to be dedicated to him. It would be lots of fun to watch those two very different personalities interact and to find out what they talked about over all that beer. I would even pour the beer and wash the glasses for the two respected masters


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

4/4player said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I was just wondering...._If you had one day to spend with a composer..who would that be and what would you do on that day?._..I don't want to cause any trouble here..so please keep your opiniond respectful
> Musically,
> 4/4player


This thread is like an artifact of the past. All these names of people I never met, or met but long ago. I've been here a while, but not this long back.

I think I could have fun with this... :devil:

I would date Glazunov of course. I would be my relative age right now, and him a few years older. We'd go walking around the city by day, and see the Conservatory, canals, and palaces. Then we'd go to a fancy restaurant, then to a concert (his music being featured of course), then to his house or another composer's house for an all-night party with all his buddies. We'd play music together, him playing violin or piano, and I'd play flute. Maybe 3 AM we'd go back outside and watch the moon. 

YES CAN'T I DREAM???!


----------



## Clark (Dec 13, 2012)

Mozart is best


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I feel like I'd have a lot to talk about with Brahms. Schumann too. For extra fun though, we'd have Berlioz there just to raise some hell and stuff.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *I would date Glazunov of course*. I would be my relative age right now, and him a few years older. We'd go walking around the city by day, and see the Conservatory, canals, and palaces. Then we'd go to a fancy restaurant, then to a concert (his music being featured of course), then to his house or another composer's house for an all-night party with all his buddies. We'd play music together, him playing violin or piano, and I'd play flute. Maybe 3 AM we'd go back outside and watch the moon.


Haha - that never even occurred to me! You women are much better off than us men for that :devil:

Personally, I would have an (entirely platonic) chat with Haydn. He could give me some hints, tell me how his pieces should be played (and about the repeats!), and of course his humour is legendary!


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I would either like to be with Wagner rehearsing the Ring in Bayreuth or touring the Caribean with Gottschalk


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

it would be fun to play cards with Mozart. And I'd try to save him and Bellini from untimely death (with my amazing medical skills, of course ). In exchange, I'd ask them to write a half dozen operas each on libretti either chosen by me or written by yours truly 

mmm, if only...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Although I love classical music dearly, composers are in a different sphere than I am. So, I wouldn't want to "hang out" with any of them.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I would make Wagner transpose Beethoven -or vise versa - still thinking about that .....


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I would make Wagner transpose Beethoven -or vise versa - still thinking about that .....


maybe I'm a weird mood, but you know what would be fun? dropping composers in different time periods and seeing how they cope with the new musical surroundings


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a continuing fantasy about meeting Beethoven in 1812, talking about his works, telling him how they'll be received in the future, his own musical future...maybe giving him an iPod with an outboard amp and a pair of decent headphones (he'll need 'em!) Some batteries of course... Not sure I can take a decent medical plan into the past, though. For Schubert, a bottle of penicillin pills would do.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Bump! I'm interested in hearing yours.... Then perhaps I'll post my  but pretty  one....


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Not sure I can take a decent medical plan into the past, though. For Schubert, a bottle of penicillin pills would do.


And for Webern, a bullet-proof vest. 

Hmm, this gives me an idea for a thread...


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

brianvds said:


> Hmm, this gives me an idea for a thread...


Which I just spent twenty minutes writing up. I clicked "post" and the thread disappeared without a trace, as if it was never written or posted. This is the kind of thing that makes me leave a message board.

But let's wait a while - sometimes such lost messages re-appear...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Haydn - first, a pre-drinking session, then pulling random pranks on people .


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

In another direction and in the present day (will I get hollered at for this?)

I would like to hang out, maybe over a cup of coffee, a cigarette, in their kitchen, with Lou Reed and Laurie Anderson -- or at least be a "fly on the wall" there for one day.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Gotta be Beethoven.
And just hang out with him for the day.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Gotta be Beethoven.
> And just hang out with him for the day.


"Who are you, und vhy are you following me around? Vot!? You hav to speak LOUDER! Du esel!"

No, I think Hummel may well make altogether more pleasant company.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd opt for Leonard Bernstein. A five-hour long meal in a swanky New York restaurant letting him talk without me saying a word unless I was asked and then afterwards see the great man and the NYPO do Mahler's 6th or 9th at the Phil while ensconced in the best seat in the house and then finally go backstage to schmooze with Lenny and all the musicians. Even after all that the day would be far too short.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

I think Mozart would be irritating and Bach, Beethoven and Brahms would be intimidating. I think I'd like to meet Cage, he seems like he was a nice guy and would probably accept me for what I am.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd like to meet William Byrd. We both speak English, are both Catholics, & I have studied the literature & history of the time in some depth. He was quiet, but a nice guy, and probably would have a bit of gossip to pass on about one Mr William Shakespeare.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I think Beethoven...with a top of the range hearing aid, Lully...with some antibiotics, Mozart...with the cheques from the royalties of Dies Irae & a PS3, Tchaikovsky with a lifelong subscription to a classy Gay Bar, Puccini with a lifelong subscription to a non Gay Bar, Schubert..to either or both, with the use of a piano ....& Monterverdi with an annual pass on the vaporetto!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

JCarmel said:


> I think Beethoven...with a top of the range hearing aid, Lully...with some antibiotics, Mozart...with the cheques from the royalties of Dies Irae & a PS3, Tchaikovsky with a lifelong subscription to a classy Gay Bar, Puccini with a lifelong subscription to a non Gay Bar, Schubert..to either or both, with the use of a piano ....& Monterverdi with an annual pass on the vaporetto!


Ah, humour is a great thing .


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

...I'm hoping so, Ingenue?!...so thanks for the Grin!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

JCarmel said:


> ...I'm hoping so, Ingenue?!...so thanks for the Grin!


I think you must mean HaydnBearstheClock? But I totally agree with HBTC that humour *is * great, and I will now grin at my computer entirely in your honour!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> I'd opt for Leonard Bernstein. A five-hour long meal in a swanky New York restaurant letting him talk without me saying a word unless I was asked and then afterwards see the great man and the NYPO do Mahler's 6th or 9th at the Phil while ensconced in the best seat in the house and then finally go backstage to schmooze with Lenny and all the musicians. Even after all that the day would be far too short.


A friend tells me that means you would have been very theatrically and sloppily kissed and embraced -- many times


----------

